# Pass or Fail



## cfiedler (Jun 19, 2015)

Where, how and when do we find results of the CPC exam?  Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since I took the exam.
Patiently waiting,
Camie


----------



## teresabug (Jun 19, 2015)

go into your account on AAPC.com. I found out that I passed because I saw "CPC" after my name on the left side of my student page.
Two weeks is too long I say. I had mine within 5 days including 2 weekend days. Give aapc a call- good luck!


----------



## Essmd1 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Exam results*

Hello, Carnie.  After logging in to AAPC.com, click on the "My AAPC" navigation link at the far-right end of the blue horizontal navigation bar across the top of the screen.

Then, along the left side of the screen look for the box headed "Membership."
Under that heading, my screen has two items.  The first one says "Membership renew" followed by the last day of my current-year membership.

Then, under that, the second item says "Exam results:", followed by the date I took my exam (which, for me, was yesterday, Saturday 6/20), followed by the type of exam I took.

When I click on "Exam results," there is a list of information.  The first line says "Date" and displays the date I took the exam.

The second line says "Results."  As of tonight (Sunday, the day after my exam), mine says "In transit to AAPC."

At the exam, the proctor gives each examinee a printed copy of the instructions that he/she is required to read to the group before the start of the exam.  Do you still have your copy?  The last item, #12, says, "Please do not call AAPC for your test results.  Exam results are prohibited from being released over the telephone.  7-10 business days for results to be released online."

Also, the instructions for how to find your test results are provided online.  Click "Certification" on the blue navigation bar. At the bottom of the left-side panel, click "FAQ."  At the bottom are the following two:

*When should I expect to view my results?*
     Exam results are normally released within 7 to 10 business days after the exam has taken place.

*How are results released?*
     Exam results are released online in the My AAPC account , as well as mailed. Results are never given over the phone.

Hope that information is helpful.
Sharon


----------

